# A Lulluby for James



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Inspired by yet another youtuber, this one features my softer side. Would you fall asleep to this one? You can detect hints of Russel Shaw in this one.

As always, I would love to know what you think.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Soundfonts used in this were:

NiceRolandPiano
String Section from a Sonivox package of .sf2 instruments
A DVISymphHarp Soft Synth
A Clarinet from a Sonivox Package of .sf2 instruments
A Flute from the same Sonivox Package of .sf2 instruments


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

It has a special feeling, especially the main theme coming once again at 1:06. Sounds like asleep. I don't like the ending with the harp though.

You know Robert Schumann executed a similar concept in his kinderszenen op. 15 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:R...ood,_op._15_-_xii._child_falling_asleep.ogg)? One can hear clearly the child falling asleep there.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting! I wonder if the Harp was maybe too repetitious or that the theme changed too much for you and that's what you didn't like?

I'm listening to your suggested music now on youtube.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

So I changed the ending so it better fit the rest of the song. Here is the results along with a drive along the PCH.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Okay, lets go:
1:57-2:06 is a little boring.
on 2:06 the harp goes repetitive.

The new ending is very nice.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess what I was going for in that section was sort of Russel Shaw-ish inspired pedal tones to create a relaxed atmosphere. Yes, I'm bringing up a video game composer as an influence . Maybe the problem is that it's a bit of a style change from the rest of the song.

But glad you like the ending.


----------

